# Blood in urine after spaying?



## GSDMaya

My pup Maya, 9 month old GSD, got spayed today . The doctor said everything went good...but I just noticed blood in her urine.
She was spayed at about 2:30 pm and was released at 5:15pm. I called the vet on call and he said that it is OK for now but that I should bring her back if I still see blood in 2-3 days. He didn't seen too sure of his answer! Im worried! anyone else experience blood urine after surgery?
Thanks


----------



## allieg

I've only spayed 2 F dogs and never had that happen.I have spayed multiple cats and also never had that happen.


----------



## mysablegsd

> Originally Posted By: GSDmayaMy pup Maya, 9 month old GSD, got spayed today . The doctor said everything went good...but I just noticed blood in her urine.
> She was spayed at about 2:30 pm and was released at 5:15pm. I called the vet on call and he said that it is OK for now but that I should bring her back if I still see blood in 2-3 days. He didn't seen too sure of his answer! Im worried! anyone else experience blood urine after surgery?
> Thanks


I would take her to a different vet *NOW.*This happened to my first GSD and I took her back to the same vet and he blew me off. Barli died the next day.


----------



## pupresq

There shouldn't be any impact on the bladder from a normal spay procedure. In zillions of foster animals spayed, I've never had that happen. Not to cause panic, but I would be concerned.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I would be very concerned and would head to the emergency vet now. Please update us when you can.


----------



## shilohsmom

I agree, please get her to another Vet now and keep us posted.


----------



## Jason L

Laury,

Hoping everything is alright with Maya


----------



## Raziel

OMG I hope your baby is ok!
Im praying for her


----------



## jaggirl47

Laury, how is she today?


----------



## GSDMaya

Thanks everyone...Maya is doing better today.
I called the vet on call last night and like I said, he said not too worry yet. After reading the posts above I got really worried so I called the night emergency animal hospital and told them what was happening...they too said not too worry for now that it can sometimes happen.
This morning I called Maya's vet and he told me that her bladder might be a little bruised from the surgery...her uterus was going very high up and so he had to push the bladder away during the surgery.
That said he told us to come by and pick up some antibiotic in case she was developing a UTI.
It is now late afternoon and I definetly see less blood in the urine.
I felt so bad for putting her through this! I hope it was the right choice.


----------



## allieg

As long as it ends up being simple you did the right thing.It's one of those things that can happen to anyone or thing.You don't know and just have to try to trust your vet.Keep us updated.


----------



## Jason L

Glad to hear it was nothing!


----------

